# BillZ260's Stuff



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all, having recently acquired some new equipment, I thought I'd post and share my project(s)

Living Room set up is about 5+ years old and having just moved to a new home less than a year ago, it's not really set up fully, or at all really.

-Samsung HLP5063W 50" DLP (I know it's old, but I'm still on the original bulb, it will not die!)
-Pioneer VSX-1014TXK THX Select AVR
-Wharfedale Radiance LRC's and Series 7.1 Diamond Surrounds
-Sub is a 12" Adire with a 300W plate amp in a custom box, which is also used as an end table.

The new house has a 14 x 23 finished room in the basement that is going to be a dedicated media room along with a small bar at the back. Plans as of now are:
-JVC RS40 (Just got an awesome deal on this!)
-Potentially a DIY Anamorphic Lens, unless I can score a good used deal.
-Screen, i'm planning on using one of the paint kits, I want a scope screen, and as big as the RS40 will throw in a no-window room.
-Pioneer Elite SC35 (not yet acquired but prices continue to drop)
-JBL E100's for LRC and E50's for surrounds, have enough for 7.1 but haven't decicided if I'll go 5.1 or 7.1 yet. I just have the drivers and crossover, have to build out the cabinets.
-Like the Oppo BDP 93 for a Blueray source and am planning on upgrading my HTPC for other content.
I think I'll go with a couch for the front row and theater seating for the 2nd row, with a bar top and stools behind that. 

If you havn't noticed, I'm on a fairly strict buget, but I want it to feel like I spent 5 or 6 times more. So I'm patient, and will wait for deals as they come along, but trying not to sacrifice quality.

I'll try to get some pics up with the 'before' shots and show progress as I make it.

Thanks, any comments are welcome!

Bill


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

